# Paying online for PS3



## NIKEZ (Mar 31, 2010)

One of my friends said that by the end of the year, PS3 owners are going to have to pay for online gaming. Is this true?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/games/news/article.cfm?c_id=38&objectid=10611339


----------



## NIKEZ (Mar 31, 2010)

So people can still play online, but won't have the same privileges as the people who do pay?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I would keep an eye out on the news


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Friends don't let friends buy Sony


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Until it happens, you will not know. Same as everything else - rumours, statements, and until the day it kicks off, nothing concrete.
Wait and see, not a lot else todo


----------



## pugly (Jul 23, 2003)

The trend is, as time goes on, prices on all things video game related should go DOWN. The price of the PS3 is still a big issue with lost of people. One saving grace is the online play is free. I know for me personally being on the fence about buying, having to pay extra for the online will push me off of it. 

If they do do that, I think Microsoft should seize the opprotunity to boost xbox sales by making their online service free at the same time sony begins charging.


----------



## swattz101 (Jul 19, 2010)

The above article quoted by Blackmirror is from Nov. 24th 2009. The actual PSN+ service recently came out and there is information on the net about it. The official link is here http://us.playstation.com/psn/playstation-plus/.

Basically, from what I understand, online game play will stay the same, though they may add extra online features that are for PSN+ only, such as access to special servers. I have not confirmed this. What is confirmed is that if you are a subscriber, you will get early access to betas (the Hulu+ beta is currently running for PSN+ but will be available to all PS3 users for a $9.99 monthly sub when it goes live), full game demos, early access to some demos, free content, such as Download Content packs that regular PSN members have to pay for, free games (Currently Little Big Planet is free this month). The catch on the free content is if you ever let your sub lapse, you loose access to the free content. From what I understand, if you resub, you gain back access, but some people are worried that you might loose it permanantly. For more info, see the above link.


----------



## NIKEZ (Mar 31, 2010)

Good find, thanks Swattz101


----------

